# Door Mouse



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I am putting this thread on for 'Door' the mouse who died today at only 15 weeks, he had been to the vets because of breathing problems but seemed to be getting better. He was quite a character and very friendly just sorry that he wasn't with us longer.


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

rip little one x


----------



## Topsy (Dec 29, 2008)

Rest in peace now little mouse


Thinking of you at this time

Adele, Adrian and Terence


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

run & squeak free, little mousey!

Mice make fabulous pets, i'm sure he'll have appreciated his time with you & vice versa


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

RIP door 

im sorry to hear this


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear, RIP XXX


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

Aww bless her!!
RIP little one! Have fun at Rainbow Bridge free from Pain & Suffering.
XXX


----------



## pugsley Adams (Dec 30, 2008)

R.I.P, So sorry for your loss!


----------



## u-look-like-a-hamster (Aug 17, 2008)

i was thinking last night and i only just got why you called 

them door , danger, trap & matt !

Lifes not fair  

Atleast door had a nice short life with you 
x
x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Yeah, I suppose its the quality of life that counts.


----------



## KarenHSmith (Apr 20, 2008)

Sorry for your loss.

RIP little mouse - Run free.xxx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words everyone.


----------

